# استفسار لعمالقة المنتدي...بخصوص توصيلات دريفر بالنترفيس لتوصيل ماكينة cnc



## hms_love_s2 (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الي كل اعضاء المنتدي الكرام و الي مهندسينا الافاضل الذين كانو كالمنارات التي اشعت ونشرت نور العلم و الابداع، لقد استمتعت كثيرا بما قدمتوه 
و لكني الان محتاج الي استفسار بسيط و كلي ثقة في حبكم لافادة الاخر و الاجابة علي تسالي و ارشادي

اريد معرفة كيفية توصيل هذين الجزئين معا 
http://img3.imageshack.us/i/12345pj.jpg/


 http://img193.imageshack.us/i/1234ui.jpg/





​


----------



## zamalkawi (27 أبريل 2011)

عادة الصور لا تكفي
ولكن الصورة الأولى من الواضح أنها درايف، والثانية من الواضح أنها breakout board
وعادة يكون الاتصال بينهما هو إشارات step/dir
ولكن كل هذا تخمين
من المفترض أن يكون لديك داتا شيت للجزئين وعلى أساسه توصل بينهما
فأين الداتا شيت؟
الهدف من الداتا شيت هو جعل احتمالات الخطأ تنعدم
أما بدون داتا شيت، فمن الممكن أن تقوم بالتوصيل السليم، ولكن سيظل هناك احتمال للخطأ


----------



## waelshalabey (28 أبريل 2011)

يااخى العزيز هذا درايف يعمل على stepper motorsفى ماكينات cnc


----------



## hms_love_s2 (28 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اهدي من خالص اعماق قلبي دعاء عسا الله ان لا يرده ابدا ، الي كل من قام بالرد علي ، و اققدم لهم خالص شكري
و ااسف لعدم صياغة السؤال بشكل جيد كي يتثني للجميع فهمه

العبد الفقير الي الله بحثت كثير و عانيت من اجل تصنيع ماكينة cnc من اجل استخدامها في اعمال حفر الخشب و الرسم عليه
و تعلمت الكثير حتي الان من حيث التعامل مع برنامج الماش بالاضافة الي الادوات المطلوبة و المكونات ، و قد استفدت من اعضاء هذا المنتدي الكر يم بالكثير و الكثير اثناء رحلتي من اجل صنع و تركيب هذه الماكينة 
و لكني يوجد لدي مشكلة لم اجد لها حلا حتي الان بخصوص تركيب الدريفر الخاص ب stepping motor الموجود بالصورة الاولي مع شريحة التحكم من خلال الكومبيوتر الموجودة في الصورة الثانية PC to CNC Parallel 
Interface Converter 

فارجو من كل من لديه حل لمشكلتي في كيفية توصيل الجزئين ان يجيبني عسا الله ان يجيب له كل دعاء

اما بالنسبة لاستاذي العزيز زملكاوي فالداتا شيت سوف اصورها و ارفعها لك قريبا جدا ان شاء الله


----------



## المغترب63 (28 أبريل 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله :







[/IMG]


CLK(Clock)=Pul(Puls 
--- يربط ال CLKمن الكارت الانترفيس على اليمين الى أي من ال+5 أو Pul في الكارت على اليسار (Driver carte) والأفضل بال +5 , هذا الخيار (high/low activ), حيث بعد ذلك تستطيع أن تختار بين هاذين الأختيارين من داخل برنامج الماخ .
--- يربط الDIR من الكارت على اليمين باي من ال Dir أو +5 من الكارت على اليسار, وهذا لتغيير اتجاه المحرك الخطوي ( أي اذا كان اللأيعاز من الماخ باتجاه عقرب الساعة والمحرك يدور باتجاه عكس عقرب الساعة , تغير الربط من الDir الى +5 ) .

- ملاحظة :
* الدرايفر لمحرك خطوي من نوع Bipolar Stepper motor ذي الأربعة أسلاك .
* اللأقطاب AC(Gnd) and AC(+V) P2المفروض هي فولتية تغذية المحرك .

بينما فولتية تغذية كارت الدرايفر غير ظاهرة في الرسم .
تحياتي لك بالموفقية


----------



## neo_23 (11 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
لقد اشتريت نفس الأجزاء لعمل ماكينة cnc و فولتية كارت الانترفيس سال>ي بالصورة هي 12 فولت
و لكن كيف اختار power supply مناسب لتشغيل الدائرة مع عدم معرفة الامبير المطلوب للكارت. فهل هو الامبير المطلوب لتشغيل المحركات الخطوية؟
ارجو المساعدة
شكرا


----------



## خالد الاقرع (11 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز 
ملاحظة
بالنسبة للدريفير انا استخدمة منذ فترة 
طريقة توصيلك له غير صحيحة احذر ممكن ان تشطب الدرايفير
ثانية هذه النوعية تحتاج الى power supply 24 فولت
اخي العزيز
نصيحة لك 
يوجد اسم للشركة ومن خلالها تستطيع تحميل ملف لشرح توصيل كل شيء حتى التشغيل
اما بالنسبة ل Interface يجب توفير power supply كمبيوتر 
السبب هو بحاجm الى 5v 
يا اخي الموضوع ليس مزحة نصيحتي لك شوف احد مختص وريح نفسك 
تحياتي 
​


----------



## المغترب63 (12 مايو 2011)

حسب ما مكتوب على الكارتين, و ما هو في الداتا شيت :
فولتية التغذية للكارت على اليمين Interface Inverter هي : 12V
فولتية التغذية للكارت على اليسار Step Driver BAL-35 هي :
Power supply voltage: DC15V-DC40V/AC10V-AC29V
ولكن القيمة المثلى هي :24 فولت
أما قيم التيار(الأمبير) التي هي:Phase electric current: 0.47A-3.5A فهي لتحديد قيمة تيار الملف الواحد للمحرك الخطويStepper Motor

هذا ما فهمته من ال Data Sheets , و من الصور, والله العالم .


http://www.ram-e-shop.com/ds/motor/BDM-60.pdf

http://www.chinatopsupplier.com/d-p24467494-Bal-35_Step_Motor_Driver/
Power supply voltage range: DC15V-DC40V/AC10V-AC29V

Phase electric current: 0.47A-3.5A 
Precision in whole step or half step. 
The electric signal input is compatible TTL. 
______________________________________________________________
http://www.ram-e-shop.com/ds/motor/BAL35.pdf

STEPPING DRIVER 
​​BAL-35​

Features:
​​1:Low cost, high torque under high speed condition
2: Supply voltage up to +40VDC, peak current up to 3.5A
3: Automatic idle-current reduction
4: Suitable for 2-phase and 4-phase stepper motors
5:Optically isolated input signals
6: 2 selectable resolutions, half step and full step
7UL/DIR & CW/CCW mode optional
8: Small size (133*75.5*45mm)
Introduction:
BAL-35 is an economical high performance driver based on
one of the most advanced technologies in the world today. It is
suitable for driving any 2-phase and 4-phase hybrid stepping
motors. By using advanced bipolar constant-current chopping
technique, it can output more speed and power from the same
motor, compared with traditional technologies such as L/R
drivers. Its 3-state current control technology allows coil
2
currents to be well controlled, with relatively small current
ripple and therefore less motor heating.
Applications
Suitable for a wide range of stepping motors of Nema 17 and
23, and usable for various kinds of machines, such as X-Y
tables, labeling machines, laser cutters, engraving machines,
and pick-place devices. Extremely suitable for applications
expected to be low vibration, high speed and high precision.
Electronic Specifications (Tj=25​

​​℃) :​
BAL-35
parameters​​Min Typical Max Unit
Output current Min:​

​​​o.47 - Max:3.50 A​

Supply voltage:Min: +15 Typical:+24 Max:40 VDC
Logical signal
current
6 10 20 mA
Pulse input
frequency
0 - 100 KHz
Isolation resistance 400 M​​​

​​​

3
​​Microstep setting
Half step/alf full step setting Half current/full current setting
SW6=OFF, half step effective SW5=OFF，half current effective
SW6=ON, full step effective SW5=ON，full current effective
Current Setting
Current Sw1 Sw2 Sw3 Sw4
0.47A ON OFF ON ON
0.68A OFF OFF ON ON
0.98A ON ON OFF ON
1.16A OFF ON OFF ON
1.45A ON OFF OFF ON
1.65A OFF OFF OFF ON
1.80A ON ON ON OFF
2.01A OFF ON ON OFF
2.48A OFF OFF ON OFF
2.78A ON ON OFF OFF
2.98A OFF ON OFF OFF
3.28A ON OFF OFF OFF
3.5A OFF OFF OFF OFF
4
_Pin Assignment and Description_
Control Signal Connector P1 pins
Pin functions ​

​​Details

PUL+
PUL​​​

​​Pulse​
signal: In single pulse(pulse/direction) mode, this
input represents pulse signal, effective for each rising or
falling edge(set by inside jumperJ1);4-5V when
PUL-HIGH,0-0.5V When PUL-LOW. For reliable
response, pulse width should be longer than 1.5​​​

​​μs. Series​
connect resistors for current-limiting when +12v or +24v
used.​​DIR+
DIR​

​​DIR​
signal: In single-pulse mode, this signal has low/high
voltage level, representing two directions of motor
rotation; For reliable motion response, DIR signal should
be ahead of PUL signal PUL signal by 5 ​​​

​​μs. at least.4-5V​
when DIR-HIGH,0-0.5V when DIR-LOW. Please note
that motion direction is also related to motor-driver
wiring match. Exchanging the connection of two wires
for a coil to the driver will reverse motion direction.​​Power connector P2 pins
Pin functions Details
Gnd ​

​​DC power ground

+v ​

​​DC power positive, typical value 24V

Phrase A ​

​​Motor coil A (leads A+ and A-)
Phrase B Motor coil B (leads B+ and B-)​


----------



## خالد الاقرع (12 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز
انا علم هذا 
لكن اريدك ان تعلم الشركة تضيع خيارات بين يديك 
لكن صدقني شوف احد مختص يساعدك افضل لك 
انا اعلم ان النوعية هذه سعرها غالي بعض الشيء
وعلى كل حال انت صاحب القرار
والسلام عليكم​


----------



## المغترب63 (12 مايو 2011)

*تصحيح*



المغترب63 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## neo_23 (13 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي المغترب علي المعلومات المفيدة
حسبما فهمت فانا احتاج الي التالي

1- power supply 24 V DC / 6 amps
و يتم توصيله بالدرايفر لتشغيل المحركات الخطوية

2- power supply 12 V DC
و يتم توصيله بكارت الانترفيس ( ما هو الامبير المطلوب؟؟؟؟؟)

(هل مما اوضحته في ردك يجب ان اوصل مصدر طاقة ثالث للحصول علي 5 V DC للتوصيل بالدرايفر؟

ارجو الايضاح. و شكرا


----------



## المغترب63 (13 مايو 2011)

neo_23 قال:


> شكرا اخي المغترب علي المعلومات المفيدة
> حسبما فهمت فانا احتاج الي التالي
> 1- power supply 24 v dc / 6 amps
> و يتم توصيله بالدرايفر لتشغيل المحركات الخطوية


--- نعم و 4 أمبير كافية, لأن أقصى تيار هو 3.5 أمبير .


> 2- power supply 12 v dc
> و يتم توصيله بكارت الانترفيس ( ما هو الامبير المطلوب؟؟؟؟؟)


--- بالملي أمبير (100 ملي أمبير), فقط لتشغيل الليدات .


> (هل مما اوضحته في ردك يجب ان اوصل مصدر طاقة ثالث للحصول علي 5 v dc للتوصيل بالدرايفر؟


--- نعم تحتاج الى 5 فولت dc للدرايفر عند ال P1 ’تستطيع أن تأخذها من ال Enable(EnA) Interface Carte وربطه بالPin المقابل له , وتفعيله من برنامج الماخ بوضع علامة صح باللون الأخضر بدل علامة الX بالأحمر .
* ملاحظة مهمة : يجب أن تكون الأشارات للStep بالسالب , وذلك بجعل الStep من الماخ Low Active 





http://www.bluumaxcnc.com/Mach3-Setup.html


______________________________________

* و أذا يمكنك أن تتصل بالمجهز للكارتات الذي أشتريتها منه يكون أحسن و أدق .

* و أذا تكرم علينا الأخ خالد الاقرع الذي لديه نفس الكارتات بتوضيح الربط , نكون له شاكرين
وفقكم الله


----------



## tarek shata (14 مايو 2011)

الشكر والتقدير للاخ المغترب63
احيك على اهتمامك بمساعدة الاخرين ومن الظاهر ان حضرتك لم تعمل بهذة الاجهزة من قبل ومع ذلك بحثت وقرات لتساعدغيرك ولا اقصد بذالك انك لا تعرف ولاكن اقصد انك لم تعمل بهذة الاشياء من قبل
ومع ذلك قمت بشرح التوصيلات بالصور مما سهل علينا فهم العمل مع الاجهزة . 
الاخ الكريم المغترب 63 وفقك اللة الى ما يحب ويرضى
ونرجوة من الاخ خالد الاقرع المساعدة ونعلم انة مشغول فى ترجمة كتاب artcam
ونعلم انة ايضا مجتهد فى مساعدالاخرين ولة اعمال جميلة فى هذا المنتدى
وفقكم اللة الى صالح هذة الامة


----------



## خالد الاقرع (14 مايو 2011)

اخي العزيز 
انت بحاجة الى power supply 24 10 *12 امبير
وايضا الى power supply كمبيوتر فقط
يجب ان لا تقل الامبير عن 10 حيث محرك الاستبر بحاجة الى 4 امبير اقل شيء


اخي العزيز انت من اي دولة
كم عدد المحركات عندك هل هم بنفس القوة والحجم
والله يا اخي الموضوع ليس بالسهل
الموضوع معقد بعض الشيء لكن سوف اشرح لك ان شاء الله


----------



## neo_23 (14 مايو 2011)

اشكر الجميع علي المساعدة

بالنسبة للمحركات فكل محرك يعمل ب 2 امبير. و كما فهمت فساحتاج الي مصدر 24 فولت / 6 امبير لتشغيل 3 محركات ل 3 محاور

اما بالنسبة لمصدر 12 فولت الخاص بكارت الانترفيس فهل يمكنني استخدام المحول الخاص بالموبايل؟ فمنه نوع 
12 فولت / 800 مللي امبير

المشكلة ان يتم التوصيل بشكل صحيح و ما فهمته التالي

بالنسبة للانترفيس مع الدرايفر

clk ------------------ pull
dir ------------------- dir
ena -----------------5 v + 5 v

و في رد للاخ المغترب قال انه عند الرغبة في عكس الاتجاه يتم توصيل dir من الانترفيس ب 5V في الدرايفر. فهل في تلك الحالة يتم توصيل dir من الدرايفر ب ena فس الانترفيس للحصول علي 5 فولت؟

بالنسبة لتوصيل المحركات بالدرايفر فهي مشروحة في الكتالوج و لكن يوجد طرفان لن يتم توصيلهما بكل محرك 
( المحرك 6 اطراف ) فهل لهما توصيل خاص؟

بالنسبة للمصدر 24 فولت / 6 امبير ارجو شرح كيفية التوصيل بالدرايفر و هل له علاقة بالطرف الباقي بالانترفيس GND

الردود مفيدة جدا من الجميع و لكني بحاجة الي رأي نهائي ليمكنني تحديد ما احتاج الي شرائه بالضبط و كيفية توصيله بطريقة صحيحة

و شكرا الي الجميع


----------



## tarek shata (14 مايو 2011)

الاخ خالد الاقرع 
كم اسعدنى سرعة الرد ..فهذة شيم الكرام
اخى خالد اتا جمعت عدد 2دليفر60 http://ram-e-shop.com/test11/popup_image.php?pID=462 
مع2 موتور http://ram-e-shop.com/test11/popup_image.php?pID=1609
وذلك لمحور x 
وعدد 2 دليفر(Stepper Driver "BAL35") مع 2موتورلمحاور y z
وقمت بتوصيل البور صبلي مع الدليفرات بالشكل الصحيح ..وحتى يستفاد الاخ (neo_23) من توصيل الباور من الموقع 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tzr-QSPzTM&feature=player_embedded
وقمت بتوصيل امواتير مع الدليفرات من الكتلوج بالشكل الصحيح 
وتم توصيل كارت Interface Converter . 
http://ram-e-shop.com/test11/popup_image.php?pID=1514
مع الدليفر بالترتيب التالى
Dir من الكارت مع Dir فى الدليفر
وclk من الكارت معpul فى الدليفر
وعند ذالك ولم اعرف باقى التوصيلات حتى تدخل الاخ الفاضل المغترب 63..اكرمة اللة من فضلة..
نرجو منك الافادة هل هى صحيحة ام لا .وللعلم هو طلب ذلك
واخيرا توصيل عدد2 موتور فى محور x من مخرج واحد وبسلك موحد 
ولك منى وللشعب الاردنى كل الاحترام والتقدير متمنيا لك التوفيق
اخ خالد ارجوة منك ان تتفهم تلهف الاخوة فى صفحة كتاب Artcam عربى وستعجالهم لك 
فانا عن نفسى لم اترك موقع ولا منتدى وذلك ىتعلم برنامج ارت كام ولكن لم اجد غير الاخ صلاح وبمساعدة الاخ ابو بحر 
جزاهم اللة خيرا ..اخى خالد وفقك اللة لاتمام الكتاب ... وزادك من علمة ويسر امرك ووفقك الى ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## المغترب63 (15 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته :
شكرا للأخ خالد على الشرح و المساعدة , و منتظرين الشرح و التعليق , وفقكم الله 



neo_23 قال:


> اشكر الجميع علي المساعدة
> 
> بالنسبة للمحركات فكل محرك يعمل ب 2 امبير. و كما فهمت فساحتاج الي مصدر 24 فولت / 6 امبير لتشغيل 3 محركات ل 3 محاور


نعم , أنا حسبت الأمبير لمحرك واحد فقلت (4 أمبير)بأعتبار أن أقصى تيار هو (3.5 أمبير) .
والصحيح هو : مجموع تيارات المحركات المستخدمة . 


> اما بالنسبة لمصدر 12 فولت الخاص بكارت الانترفيس فهل يمكنني استخدام المحول الخاص بالموبايل؟ فمنه نوع
> 12 فولت / 800 مللي امبير


برأيي مناسب


> المشكلة ان يتم التوصيل بشكل صحيح و ما فهمته التالي
> 
> بالنسبة للانترفيس مع الدرايفر
> 
> ...


- أخي أعتذر عن خطأي في المشاركة رقم 5 . لا تعمل بها , وأنما صححتها في المشاركة رقم 12 .
- لا تربط لا الclk ولا الdir من الأنترفيس بال +5 للدرايفر , وأنما الربط يكون كما في المشاركة رقم12
- و لعكس أتجاه المحرك(الماتور) تغير ربط أسلاكه في الكارت بحيث تعكس الA+ مع الB+ و ال A- مع ال B-


> بالنسبة لتوصيل المحركات بالدرايفر فهي مشروحة في الكتالوج و لكن يوجد طرفان لن يتم توصيلهما بكل محرك
> ( المحرك 6 اطراف ) فهل لهما توصيل خاص؟


- المحرك 6 أطراف يعني Unipolar Stepper motor و في الدرايفر يوجد 4 أطراف لمحرك من نوع Bipolar Stepper .
أذا كان المحرك ذو 6 أطراف يقبل التحوير الى 4 أطراف فيمكنك ألغاء الطرف الوسطي من كل ملف لتحصل على 4 أطراف (أنا أعتقد أن هذا للربط الكهربائي للمحرك . و لكن لا يصح هذا الربط من ناحية التصميم الميكانيكي) .


----------



## neo_23 (15 مايو 2011)

شكرا للجميع علي التوضيح

سؤال اخير و ارجو منكم الصبر. عند توصيلي لمصدر 24 فولت / 6 امبير بالمحركات الثلاثة فذلك لان كل محرك يحتاج الي 2 امبير.
و لكن ماذا عند اختبار الدائرة بمحرك واحد و درايفر واحد؟ هل يمكنني استخدام نفس المصدر ب 6 امبير ام في ذلك خطر علي المحرك و الدرايفر؟
و شكرا للجميع علي الردود المفيدة


----------



## المغترب63 (15 مايو 2011)

لا لايهم و لا يوجد خطر .
لأن المهم هو الفولتية التي يجب أن تكون مقدار معين , أما التيار فيحدده الحمل الذي هو هنا المحرك فيسحب 2 أمبير فقط من ال 6 التي هي أقصى قيمة للتيار التي يمكن أن يجهزها هنا الpower suply


----------



## neo_23 (16 مايو 2011)

بالنسبة لوصلة parallel port للاسف جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بي حديث فلا يحتوي علي الوصلة
قمت بشراء وصلة parallel port to usb و لكني قرأت بعض الاراء علي الانترنت انها لا تنفع في حالة cnc
فما هو الحل في رأيك؟


----------



## zamalkawi (16 مايو 2011)

neo_23 قال:


> بالنسبة لوصلة parallel port للاسف جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بي حديث فلا يحتوي علي الوصلة
> قمت بشراء وصلة parallel port to usb و لكني قرأت بعض الاراء علي الانترنت انها لا تنفع في حالة cnc
> فما هو الحل في رأيك؟


هل الجهاز لاب توب أم ديسك توب؟


----------



## neo_23 (18 مايو 2011)

الجهاز ديسك توب. و لكن ما الفارق؟
الاجهزة الجديدة من لاب توب او ديسك توب ليس بها parallel port


----------



## zamalkawi (18 مايو 2011)

الفارق أنه هناك كروت pci بها منفذ متوازي أو أكثر
لا أعلم هل توجد كروت منافذ متوازية pcmcia مع اللابتوب أم لا، ولكن الديسكتوب أسهل لتركيب منافذ متوازية عليه


----------



## neo_23 (19 مايو 2011)

هل هناك حل يمكنني من استخدام وصلة parallel port - usb؟
ام لابد من شراء كارت paraller port لل pc


----------



## zamalkawi (19 مايو 2011)

neo_23 قال:


> هل هناك حل يمكنني من استخدام وصلة parallel port - usb؟
> ام لابد من شراء كارت paraller port لل pc


في الواقع أخي لا أدري، ولكنك قلت سابقا أنك سمعت أنها لا تصلح
على كل حال أظن أن المحك الأساسي هو إمكانية التحكم في الpins المختلفة للمنفذ بصورة منفصلة
بمعنى...
المنافذ في الحاسب الآلي عامة هذفها نقل البيانات، وليس الإشارات
وعلى حد علمي المنفذ المتوازي الهدف منه هو نقل البيانات في صورة بايت كاملة (8 بت) في كل مرة
ولكن في الكمبيوتر يمكن التحكم في كل pin من المنفذ بصورة منفصلة، مما يجعل نقل الإشارات عبره ممكنة
فلو أن ال usb parallel port سيمكنك من التعامل مع كل pin على خدة، فأهلا وسهلا، أما لو كان ال USB parallel port هو مجرد محول للبيانات من بروتوكول ال usb إلى بروتوكول المنفذ المتوازي، فلا أظن أنه سيصلح
فعليك معرفة كيف تعمل وصلة ال usb parallel port حتى تتأكد
ولا تآخذ كلامي على أنه رأي نهائي، فأنا لا أعرف كثيرا عن هذا الموضوع، هذا مجرد ظن وتخمينات


----------



## zamalkawi (19 مايو 2011)

بالمناسبة، اطلع على هذه المشاركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t252784.html#post2100910
فيها اقتباس من كتاب يتحدث عن كيفية زيادة المنافذ المتوازية
ولم يذكر الكتاب ال يو إس بي
لذا ربما يكون لا يصلح
حاول أن تقرأ هذه الجزئية كاملة من الكتاب فربما ترد على استفساراتك


----------



## tarek shata (20 مايو 2011)

الاخ المغترب 63
تحية طيبة لك وشكرا على مجهودك الرائع لرد على اخوانك فى صفحة استفسار العمالقة
انا وصلت كما شرحت تماما ولاكن الخوف منعنى حتى اتاكد تماما وجد على اليوتيوب توصيل الباور 24 فولت اما بخصوص 12فولت تغذية الانترفيس... فى اى مكان توصل فى الانتر فيس 
وهذا الرابط يوضح كيفية توصيل ال12فولت بالانتر فيس ولاكن الانترفيس الذى نعمل بة ليس كالذى بالفيديو ارجو التوضيح 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu0eNoP0zIg&feature=related
ارجوة المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## النجار2 (21 مايو 2011)

tarek shata قال:


> الاخ المغترب 63
> تحية طيبة لك وشكرا على مجهودك الرائع لرد على اخوانك فى صفحة استفسار العمالقة
> انا وصلت كما شرحت تماما ولاكن الخوف منعنى حتى اتاكد تماما وجد على اليوتيوب توصيل الباور 24 فولت اما بخصوص 12فولت تغذية الانترفيس... فى اى مكان توصل فى الانتر فيس
> وهذا الرابط يوضح كيفية توصيل ال12فولت بالانتر فيس ولاكن الانترفيس الذى نعمل بة ليس كالذى بالفيديو ارجو التوضيح
> ...



اخى جرب اولا على 5 فولت وكما قال لك الاخ فمحول الشحن لهاتف نوكيا مناسب جدا لا تخاطر ب 12 فولت فى البداية لكى لا يحترق الانترفيس

انا لدى نفس الدريفرات ولكن الانترفيس صناعة يدوية ويعمل على 5 فولت من بور سبلاى الكمبيوتر
اما تغذية الدريفرات فهى لدى 26 فولت 3 امبير لمحركات 3 امبير من نوع سانيو دنكى

اذا تحب اى استفسار انا جاهز


----------



## tarek shata (21 مايو 2011)

النجار2 قال:


> اخى جرب اولا على 5 فولت وكما قال لك الاخ فمحول الشحن لهاتف نوكيا مناسب جدا لا تخاطر ب 12 فولت فى البداية لكى لا يحترق الانترفيس
> 
> انا لدى نفس الدريفرات ولكن الانترفيس صناعة يدوية ويعمل على 5 فولت من بور سبلاى الكمبيوتر
> اما تغذية الدريفرات فهى لدى 26 فولت 3 امبير لمحركات 3 امبير من نوع سانيو دنكى
> ...



الاخ النجار2
شكرا جزيلا للرد وارجوة التعارف حضرتك منين 
..الانترفيس مكتوب بة 12v وهذا رابط الداتا 
http://ram-e-shop.com/test11/redire...C.rar&osCsid=5cb19a9d592ccc9fa484028cfbde9675
حضرتك الى انا متوقف عندة توصيل ال5v الى الدريف هل هو كما قال الاخ المغترب بالمشاركة 12
clk من الانترفيس الى Pul فى الدليفر 
وDIR من الانتر فيس الى DIR فى الدليفر 
ena هى تغذة ال5v الى الدليفر 
وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## Ahmed-aal (26 مايو 2011)

*تحويل المحرك من 6 اطراف الى اربعة اطراف*



المغترب63 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته :
> شكرا للأخ خالد على الشرح و المساعدة , و منتظرين الشرح و التعليق , وفقكم الله
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم جميعا
يرجى الافادة من الاخوة باستفاضة كيفية تحويل محرك من 6 اطراف الى 4 اطراف حيث انى امتلك عدد كبير من محركات 6 اطراف ماركة سانيو دينكى مستخرجة من مكن تصويل مستعمل وشكراً


----------



## المغترب63 (27 مايو 2011)

tarek shata قال:


> ..الانترفيس مكتوب بة 12v وهذا رابط الداتا
> http://ram-e-shop.com/test11/redirect.php?action=url&goto=www.ram-e-shop.com%2Fds%2Fgeneral%2FCNC.rar&osCsid=5cb19a9d592ccc9fa484028cfbde9675
> حضرتك الى انا متوقف عندة توصيل ال5v الى الدريف هل هو كما قال الاخ المغترب بالمشاركة 12
> clk من الانترفيس الى Pul فى الدليفر
> ...


 
السلام عليكم بعد التدقيق في الداتا شيت أتضح ان هناك الIC7805 وهي مثبتة الفولتية عند ال 5V وعلى أساس ذلك فأن الربط بين الانترفيس والدرايفر يكون بغاية البساطة كالتالي :
CLK ----->+5V وهنا اشارة الCLK بالموجب أي Step High active وليس Low active
GND -----> Pul

DIR----->+5V
GND----->Dir

و هنا لا تحتاج الى مصدر ال5 فولت الخارجي


----------



## Ahmed-aal (28 مايو 2011)

النجار2 قال:


> اخى جرب اولا على 5 فولت وكما قال لك الاخ فمحول الشحن لهاتف نوكيا مناسب جدا لا تخاطر ب 12 فولت فى البداية لكى لا يحترق الانترفيس
> 
> انا لدى نفس الدريفرات ولكن الانترفيس صناعة يدوية ويعمل على 5 فولت من بور سبلاى الكمبيوتر
> اما تغذية الدريفرات فهى لدى 26 فولت 3 امبير لمحركات 3 امبير من نوع سانيو دنكى
> ...


اخى العزيز النجار 2 هل قمت بتوصيل المحركات والتحكم بها من خلال الحاسب ام لم حتى الان وشكراً


----------



## Ahmed-aal (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المجهودات الرائعة وارجو الافادة عندما تتم التوصيلات بنجاح ارجوكم لأنى لم اعلم سوى مكان واحد يبيع هذه المكونات دون غيرها فى مصر


----------



## Ahmed-aal (4 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

هل من مجيب

؟؟؟


----------



## neo_23 (4 يونيو 2011)

المغترب63 قال:


> السلام عليكم بعد التدقيق في الداتا شيت أتضح ان هناك الIC7805 وهي مثبتة الفولتية عند ال 5V وعلى أساس ذلك فأن الربط بين الانترفيس والدرايفر يكون بغاية البساطة كالتالي :
> CLK ----->+5V وهنا اشارة الCLK بالموجب أي Step High active وليس Low active
> GND -----> Pul
> 
> ...



التغيير في التوصيل يحتاج الي بعض التوضيح اخي
فبما يتم توصيل ena ؟
ارجو التوضيح بالرسم كما في المشاركة 12
شكرا


----------



## المغترب63 (5 يونيو 2011)

أما ال ENA فيترك بلا توصيل لأنه لايوجد في كارت الدرايفر هذا (موديل BAL-35) خيار الEnable


----------



## المغترب63 (6 يونيو 2011)

اذا كانت الصورة لاتظهر فاني أرفعها مرة أخرى :










أما ال ENA فيترك بلا توصيل لأنه لايوجد في كارت الدرايفر هذا (موديل BAL-35) خيار الEnable


----------



## tarek shata (7 يونيو 2011)

الاخ المغترب 63 سلام اللة عليك ورحمة وبركاتة
تحية من القلب لاخ يساعد اخوانة بما يستطيع ولاكن احب ان اصحح طريقة توصيل الانترفيس بالدرلايفر 
اولا -clk من الانترفيس الى pul فى الدليفر
-dir ديركشن من الانترفيس الى dir ديركشن فى الدليفر 
اما 5v+ فهو كبرى بين الاثنين 5v+الى 5v+ فى الدليفرويتم توصيلهم الى القطعة التى بجوار المكثف 
ويرمز لها فى الداتا شت برقم7805 وهى بثلاث اطراف توصل باعلا طرف بالنسبة لوضع الصورة الموجودة بالمشاركة 37 وتوصل لحام 
وتغذية الانترفيس 12 فولت 3 امبير 
هذة الطريقة من المهندس الذى صمم كارت الانترفيس وتم التجربة بنجاح مع برنامج ماش3
ولاكن المشكلة عندى هى ان معلوماتى عن برنامج ماش3 قليلة جدا ولا اعرف عنة الا ما وضعة الاخ الفاضل سيف الاسلام جزاة اللة خيرا 
وشكرا لك اخى فى اللة


----------



## Ahmed-aal (7 يونيو 2011)

tarek shata قال:


> الاخ المغترب 63 سلام اللة عليك ورحمة وبركاتة
> تحية من القلب لاخ يساعد اخوانة بما يستطيع ولاكن احب ان اصحح طريقة توصيل الانترفيس بالدرلايفر
> اولا -clk من الانترفيس الى pul فى الدليفر
> -dir ديركشن من الانترفيس الى dir ديركشن فى الدليفر
> ...




الاخ العزيز طارق
هل يمكنك رفع صورة بالتوصيل الذى تشرحه من فضلك ... ارجو الافادة من فضلك وجزاك الله خيراً
وهل يمكنك الافادة ايضا بأنك قمت بالتوصيل على الطبيعة ام ان هذا من قراءتك لل داتا شيت


----------



## المغترب63 (8 يونيو 2011)

tarek shata قال:


> الاخ المغترب 63 سلام اللة عليك ورحمة وبركاتة
> تحية من القلب لاخ يساعد اخوانة بما يستطيع ولاكن احب ان اصحح طريقة توصيل الانترفيس بالدرلايفر
> اولا -clk من الانترفيس الى pul فى الدليفر
> -dir ديركشن من الانترفيس الى dir ديركشن فى الدليفر
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
-كارت الدرايفر يوجد به Optocouplar حيث يحتاج الدايود الضوئي له توصيل جهد على طرفيه +5 فولت و 0 فولت(السالب) :فيكون التوصيل بالأحتمالين التاليين :

---الحالة الأولى: كما ذكرت هو توصيل ال+5 بجسر(كبري) مشترك, وتوصيل الأثنان بفولتية +5 فولت تأخذها كما أشرت من خرج مثبتة الفولتية الدائرة المتكاملة 7805 . أو تأخذها من ال Ena بعد تفعيل ال Enable من الماخ’ على أن تكون أشارة النبضة(Pul or CLK) هي بالسالب وذلك بجعلها (Low Active) من الماخ
كما في الشكل الآتي:







--- الحالة الثانية : هي بجعل الجسر(الكبري) المشترك للقطب السالب للدايود الضوئي(Pul &Dir) ومن ثم توصيلهما بالقطب السالب من الأنترفيس(GND) , على أن تكون أشارة النبضة في هذه الحالة بالموجب(High Active) , لتغذية القطب الموجب للدايود الضوئي .
كما في المخطط أدناه:


----------



## zamalkawi (8 يونيو 2011)

المشكلة هي أنه كما هي العادة في المنتجات الصينية، الداتا شيت للدرايف سيئة للغاية، ولا تذكر إلا أقل القليل عن التوصيل


----------



## Ahmed-aal (8 يونيو 2011)

شكراً على المجهود الرائع


----------



## tarek shata (8 يونيو 2011)

الاخ المغترب 63
شكرا جزيلا للرد وجزاك اللة خيرا ووفقك الى ما تحب 
فعلا التوصيل التى فى المشاركة رقم 40 الموجودة فى اعلا الصورة هى نفس التوصيل الت وصلها لى المهندس محمد فمكتبة موجود بجانب محل RAM ولاكن الفرق بانة وصل 5V+كبرى من المكتملة 7805
ولا نى بجمع ماكينة يوجد بها عدد2 دليفر 35 لمحور Y+Z 
وعدد 2 دليفر 60 لمحور X فان دليفر 60 يوجد بة Ena فقد تم توصيل Ena من الانترفيس 
الى Ena فى الدليفر مع نفس التوصيل الموجود بالدلفر 35وهى 
ديركشن من الانتر فيس الى ديركشن فى الدليفر 
clk من الانترفيس الى pul فى الدليفر /// وهذا للدليفر35 مع الكبرى من المكتملة 
Ena من الانترفيس الى Ena فى الدليفر /// بالنسبة للدليفر 60 مغ الكبرى من المكتملة
ولاكن يوجد عندى مشكلة مع الماش لانى معرفتى بة قليلة فعند توصيل الانترفيس بالكمبيوتر وتشغيل اللماش بدات اليدات تعمل ولاكن عند توصيل المواتر والدليفرات تدور المواتير بشكل بطىء جدا 
ولانى لا اعرف كيف اتعامل مع الماش ارجوة منك المساعدة 
والى الاخ احمد انا حاولت رفع صورة التوصيل ولاكنى لم اعرف وانا اسف لذلك ولاكن الصورة الموجودة بالمشاركة رقم 40 للاخ الفاضل المغترب 63 
الصوة التى بالاعلا هى نفس التوصيلة 
اشكر الاخ المغترب 63 وارجوة الا ينسانا


----------



## Tarek showman (9 يونيو 2011)

الاخ المغترب 63
لقد قمت بعمل التوصيلات كما هو موضح بالمشاركة رقم 40 في حالة (low active ) ولكن يوجد مشكلة انه حين اقوم بتغيير (direction ) و (pul) مع بعضهما البعض ففي الحالتين يدور الموتور في نفس الاتجاه ولا يتغير اتجاهه , هل معنى ذلك وجود مشكلة في الموتور نفسه ام هي مجرد مشكلة في برنامج الماك واعداداته ؟ , أرجو منك الافادة وشكرا .


----------



## Ahmed-aal (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعاً 
هل رأى احداً منكم هذه الانواع من الروبوت من قبل
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wg8YYuLLoM0


----------



## المغترب63 (12 يونيو 2011)

Tarek showman قال:


> الاخ المغترب 63
> لقد قمت بعمل التوصيلات كما هو موضح بالمشاركة رقم 40 في حالة (low active ) ولكن يوجد مشكلة انه حين اقوم بتغيير (direction ) و (pul) مع بعضهما البعض ففي الحالتين يدور الموتور في نفس الاتجاه ولا يتغير اتجاهه , هل معنى ذلك وجود مشكلة في الموتور نفسه ام هي مجرد مشكلة في برنامج الماك واعداداته ؟ , أرجو منك الافادة وشكرا .


 
الأخ طارق لم أفهم السؤال جيدا :
هل أفهم من سؤالك أنك تريد أن تغير اتجاه الموتور؟ بحيث انك لو ضغطت على السهم اليمين في لوحة المفاتيح فانه يدور في اتجاه معين(وليكن الى اليسار مثلا) وعندما تضغط على السهم اليسار يدور الى اليمين ؟ ( ففي هذه الحالة يمكنك عكس أسلاك الموتور +B+/A مع بعض , و- B-/A مع بعضهما) .
أم في كلا الحالتين يدور في نفس الأتجاه ؟ ( في هذه الحالة أعتقد أنه يوجد خطأ في ربط أو ترتيب أسلاك الموتور بالدرايفر) .
- و ما هو نوع الموتور المستخدم (كم عدد أسلاكه)؟ 
- هل تستطيع التوضيح برسم لو أمكن .

* على كل : لايجوز عكس الربط بين ال direction و ال pul , لأن ال Direction هو أما +5فولت مستمر أو 0 فولت مستمر . بينما ال Pulse)Pul) هي نبضة مربعة بتردد عالي - كل نبضة يترجمها الدرايفر الى الملفات بتتابع الى حركة الروتر(الجزء الدوار) في الموتور الى زاوية معينة .أما الى اليمين أو الى اليسار بحسب أشارة ال Dir .

و الله المستعان على كل شيء


----------



## neo_23 (16 يونيو 2011)

الاخ المغترب
شكرا لك علي المساعدة المستمرة و المفيدة
قمت بتوصيل المحرك حسب المشاركة 40 ي حالة low active
و لكن المحك يتحرك في نفس الاتجاه سواء ضغطت لليمين او لليسار في برنامج ماخ3
( المحرك خاص بمحور x)
التوصيلات سليمة كما في الداتا شيت الخاص به ( يوجد طرفان غير موصلان حيث ان المحرك unipolar)
ارجو المساعدة و شكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (16 يونيو 2011)

neo_23 قال:


> الاخ المغترب
> شكرا لك علي المساعدة المستمرة و المفيدة
> قمت بتوصيل المحرك حسب المشاركة 40 ي حالة low active
> و لكن المحك يتحرك في نفس الاتجاه سواء ضغطت لليمين او لليسار في برنامج ماخ3
> ...


ربما تكون هناك مشكلة في إشارة الاتجاه dir


----------



## neo_23 (16 يونيو 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> ربما تكون هناك مشكلة في إشارة الاتجاه dir



ارجو شرح معني اشارة dir

و كيف يمكن حل المشكلة


----------



## zamalkawi (16 يونيو 2011)

neo_23 قال:


> ارجو شرح معني اشارة dir
> 
> و كيف يمكن حل المشكلة



إشارة الاتجاه dir هي الإشارة التي تحدد اتجاه الدوران، فإذا كانت الإشارة 1 (بمعنى إشارة كهربية 5 فولت) يدور المحرك في اتجاه معين، وإذا كانت الإشارة صفر (أي صفر فولت) يدور المحرك في الاتجاه الآخر

أنا لا أعرف كيف يمكن حل المشكلة، ولكن تصوري هو أنه طالما اتجاه الدوران لا يتغير فمن الممكن أن تكون إشارة الاتجاه ثابتة أو بها مشكلة، وبالتالي ما يصل للدرايف من إشارة اتجاه تجعله دائما يتحرك في نفس الاتجاه
وأظن أن حل المشكلة (لو أنها مشكلة كهربية) يحتم معرفة مصدر الإشارة الداخلة للدرايف، هل هي فعلا قادمة الpin الصحيح من الكمبيوتر، ومعرفة مستوى الفولت في هذه الإشارة، وهذه الأشياء تتطلب إجراء بعض القياسات الكهربية


----------



## neo_23 (25 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخيرا قمت بتجميع الماكينة و عرفت كيفية التوصيل بشكل صحيح
شكرا لكل من ساعد في انجاز المهمة الشاقة ( بالنسبة لي علي الاقل)
الان اواجه بعض المشاكل الميكانيكية في الهيكل و انا في سبيلي لحلها
و لكن لاحظت انه عند توصيل محرك واحد تكون الحركة اسهل و اسرع من محركين
انا استخدم مصدر 22 فولت 6 امبير لتشغيل 3 محركات كل منهم 2 امبير
فهل احتاج الي مصدر اكبر؟

ايضا لدي مشكلة في عواميد القلاووظ فهي ليست مستوية تماما فهل تؤثر في نعومة الحركة؟
و اين اجد عواميد مستوية؟

شكرا للجميع


----------



## Ahmed-aal (27 يونيو 2011)

ألف مبروك وعقبالنا جميعاً


----------



## Ahmed-aal (28 يونيو 2011)

اخى العزيز ماذا تقصد بأن الأعمدة ليسة مستوية تماما 
هل هى ليسة مستقيمة تماما ام انا الاسنان ليسة ناعمة بالقدر الكافى وما هو شكل الجشمة المستخدمة مع الاعمدة


----------



## neo_23 (28 يونيو 2011)

كنت اقصد ان الاعمدة ليست مستقيمة
و لكني حللت المشكلة باعمدة جديدة و الحمد لله
الماكينة علي وشك الانتهاء و لكني اضطررت لاستخدام محول 20 فولت 6 امبير لكل محرك
حيث ان محول واحد لم يكفي لمحركين و بالتالي لا يكفي لثلاثة

لي سؤال. لاحظت ان احد المحركات تزداد حرارته مع التشغيل فما الحل؟


----------



## Ahmed-aal (29 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

اود ان اعرف ما هيى انواع المحركات التى تستخدمها وان كان لها داتا شييت مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## اديسون المصرى (8 يوليو 2011)

كل الدتا مكتوبه على البوره انا عندى نفس البورده (2,3--5,6-8,9-----بالترتيبxyz
و4و7و enable1


----------



## اديسون المصرى (8 يوليو 2011)

وده تلفونى لو فيه اى استفسار 0122240020 مينا حلمى


----------



## asemelsaid (10 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بصراحة موضوع جميل جدا واشكر كل من شارك فيه حتى ولو بالشكر 
انا عندي نفس الكارت ونفس الدريفير اشتريتة من رام وبردة نفس المشكلة لا يعمل معي حتى مع تجربة كافة المحاولات السابق ذكرها 
واعتقد ان المشكلة في تظبيط برنامج الماك 3 لذلك ارجو من الاخو الافاضل الي توصل للحل او من لديه خبرة يشرح طريقة تظبيط برنامج ماك 3 عند فتحة لاول مرة على اساس هذا الكارت وهذه الدريفير ومحرك واحد فقط على سبيل المثال
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## يحيى يحيى (24 فبراير 2012)

hms_love_s2 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اهدي من خالص اعماق قلبي دعاء عسا الله ان لا يرده ابدا ، الي كل من قام بالرد علي ، و اققدم لهم خالص شكري
> و ااسف لعدم صياغة السؤال بشكل جيد كي يتثني للجميع فهمه
> 
> ...



شكرا للاخ المغترب 



بالنسبة لصاحب السؤال 
تابع السلسة دي على اليوتيوب CNC Electronics .mp4


----------



## النجار2 (24 فبراير 2012)

ahmed-aal قال:


> اخى العزيز النجار 2 هل قمت بتوصيل المحركات والتحكم بها من خلال الحاسب ام لم حتى الان وشكراً



نعم يا اخى وصلت ويعمل بشكل ممتاز لكن الانترفيس ليس كالذى فى الصورة فهو صناعة منزلية بتكلفة بسيطة


----------



## النجار2 (24 فبراير 2012)

ahmed-aal قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> يرجى الافادة من الاخوة باستفاضة كيفية تحويل محرك من 6 اطراف الى 4 اطراف حيث انى امتلك عدد كبير من محركات 6 اطراف ماركة سانيو دينكى مستخرجة من مكن تصويل مستعمل وشكراً



يتم قياس الست اطراف واخراج طرف مشترك من كل ملف ويتم ربط الاثنين المشتركين معا فيبقى لك اربع اطراف يتم توصيلها بالدريفر


----------



## wqdeah (16 مارس 2016)

معليش كيف حليت مشكلة  المحور x يتحرك في نفس الاتجاه سواء ضغطت لليمين او لليسار في برنامج ماخ3​


----------

